# Help Please



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I posted this in the small game section, but I thought some of you might not visit it very often so I would like to also post this here.

Hi everyone. I need some help. I lost my hunting dogs this past sunday. I was hunting at the darby creek hunting areas when I lost the dogs. They were last seen in the biggert rd and 665 area. They got on the trail of something and it led them off of the hunting zone onto the no hunting zone. I did not realized they crossed the road untill it was too late. They were in some really thick stuff. I was unable to call them back and waited for about 2 hours for them to return on the trail. They always used to return on the trail after they lost what ever they were chasing. A wind storm really started to blow threw about that time and I was unable to hear them really well. When I left at dark that night, I left my hunting coat with some dog food in it. I returned the next morning and they were no where to be found. I took monday off from work and hiked along ways and saw or heard no sign of them. I checked the coat again that afternoon and had no luck either. The dogs are two saddle back tri-color beagles. Their backs are all black with white legs. The Male has a brown head with a large spot on his head. He also has a lot of brown speckles on his front legs. His name is Huckleberry and will come to the name of Huck. He had a purple collar along with a hunter orange electronic collar. He also had two dog tags on his collar along with a brass plate that had my name and address on it along with a phone number. My second dog was a Female beagle that is named Finney. She will come to Finn or Huck, she really likes attention. She is marked similarly except that her front legs have blue spots. She looks like a minature bluetick hound. She had a bright green collar and a Black electronic collar along with the dog tags and a brass plate with my address and phone number. I know this is a long shot, but Some on you gentlemen may live over in the area. If you could please keep your eyes and ears open that would be great. My wife is very upset and so am I. They are normally indoor dogs, so I don't know how they would stand up to the 17 degree weather we have had out there. I plan on searching some more this weekend. There are some flyers posted in the area. There is also a CASH REWARD for their safe return.

Thanks alot everyone.
Marc Tornichio


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

dang marc.. sorry to hear that doood.. i'll call you later today man..


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Your PM is full, I can help you out with some color posters. I'm in Columbus.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you receive my PM?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Man I hate to hear stories like this because more often than not they don't turn out good. My uncle **** hunts that area quite frequently and he lost a Walker **** hound pup there during the deer gun week and never found her. I will definitely let him no about the beagles in case he should run across them. I sure do hope you find them and they are safe. Hopefully they wondered into a house somewhere and the folks have enough courtesy to give you a call.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Hope You Find Em..a Dog I Had Ran Just Down The Street A Couple Times.
I Lost Her Just For An Hr Or So And I About Had A Heart Attack.if I Was Able I Would Help You Find Em//


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i always think positive when it comes to situation like this.. these dogs are smart and i'm sure they'll find some comfort somewhere around the area.. like i told you marc, i'll help you find them man..  you got my number..


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys for the ideas. My wife made up 100 flyers yesterday and we mailed them to everyone that I could find an address for in the area. I really appreciate the support. They are well marked with info for bringing them home. I hope some one makes the phone call. I think the main thing that I can do now is just get the info out there. I went out tonight after dark and dropped my coat off again and left a small bag of food. I will keep trying to find them.


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope these pictures help identify them. The one picture shows the purple collar and the brass plate that is engraved when my information.


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

They always managed to stick together it seems. I hope that out there in the cold they stayed together for warmth. They seemed to always sleep next to each other no matter where they were.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

My prayers go out to you buddy. I hope you find your dogs and there safe.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Please keep us updated. Here is a prayer for their safe return. 

lg_mouth


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be out there this afternoon, hopefully. I'll keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I just wanted to say thanks for everyones support. I received a phone call this afternoon that they dogs showed up at a someones house. Both Dogs were together. I was really happy to find them and bring them home. They were both extremely tired and skinny. I don't think they would have survived this weekend with the extreme cold. Finney had most of her pads wore off of her feet and they both have really raw noses and lips. I think from keeping there noses to the frozen ground for 5 days and nights. I can not say thanks enough. I am really happy to have them home. I think I can get them nourished back to health in time. They are sound asleep now as I type this.
Thanks again,
Marc


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I really love happy endings...!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thats freakin AWESOME dooood..


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

That's great news. Glad they're home.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i know what youve gone through, we lost our whippet for 3 days during last years 4th of july.... luckily your dogs did not run into a careless deer hunter


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I am so glad to hear they are safely home. Congrats to the good folks who was kind enough to care and give you a call.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I too, am glad to hear your pups made it home.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is great news Tornichio! As you said you were probably up against Mosther Nature's clock as far as time to find them. This weekend's weather could have very likely taken them especially considering that they are not accustomed to staying outdoors.

Kudos to the folks that found them and contacted you.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm glad it turned out this way and not any other. I'm sure you have 2 very happy little dogs!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Home Sweet Home !


----------

